# Sad day for Z32 enthusiasts everywhere



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

http://www.twinturbo.net/net/viewmsg.aspx?forum=general&msg_id=881760


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

we return whence we came...ashes 2 ashes, dust 2 dust


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

280steveX said:


> *we return whence we came...ashes 2 ashes, dust 2 dust  *


"Z-Car, you're dead to us"
*tear* I wonder how much the insurance will cover.


----------



## toms300zx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Sorry For Your Loss*

Sorry for your loss. I hope everyone is ok. I don't need much for my Z. It's in prety good shape. I do want to suport you if I can. Give me a link or contact, and I will buy from you what I can.


----------



## Henry8866 (Apr 11, 2003)

toms300zx said:


> Sorry for your loss. I hope everyone is ok. I don't need much for my Z. It's in prety good shape. I do want to suport you if I can. Give me a link or contact, and I will buy from you what I can.


Their site is z1motorsport.com. They are the leading company in providing stock components for Z32 and Z33.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Henry8866 said:


> Their site is z1motorsport.com. They are the leading company in providing stock components for Z32 and Z33.


They are a new company, started this year. The are far from a leading company. I have heard good and bad things about their service so it's a mix bag.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That always makes my heart wrench when I see those pictures. 
I hope they have recovered pretty well by now...

Troy


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Man that sucks. What a waste.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

See something like that is just the same as....

A stupid ass buying a R34 and within the first month total it from acting stupid


----------

